# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING Q & A >  gain muscle and loose fat?

## ChroNik129

hey fellas, wussup..well i wanted to know if there's anway way to loose fat and gain muslce? if there is there please tell me...thanx :Strong Smiley:

----------


## KappaKracker69

How long have you been training? Someone just starting out, you may be able to gain muscle and lose fat fairly efficiently for a while.
Allen

----------


## darklurker88

Finna winny cycle can harden you up while increasing strength thus muscle.
But if youre a beginner, simply workout on a 403030 diet and youll be on your way to lose fat and gain muscle.

----------


## AJS

um..sorri but wut is a 403030 diet? and finna winny cycle ( beginner here )?

----------


## chinups

40 protein 30 carbs 30 fats. I think up the protein a little bit more but thats just me

don't worry about fina and winny for awhile

----------


## raw12

This article is inspired by a lot of the questions people have e-mailed to me . I must have answered this question 100's of times by now. The questions are usually something like "How can I gain muscle and lose fat at the same time?" or "I want to lose fat but gain muscle at the same time, how can I do it?" If you went into a gym and took a poll of what everyone's goal was, I can bet that most, if not all, would say to gain muscle and lose fat. I doubt there is anyone who just wants to lose fat, they want to gain muscle while they are at it, and visa-versa! So, is it? Is it possible to both lose fat and gain muscle at the same time? No, it is NOT possible, and I will not only tell you why its not possible, but I'll also tell you how you can do both, just not at the same time. 

To lose fat, what do you have to do? You have to do lots of cardio, eat a low carb/low fat/lower calorie diet, and of course, lift weights. To gain muscle, what do you have to do? Do little or no cardio, eat a high calorie/higher carb/higher fat diet, and again, lift weights. Did you notice something there? Yup, they are complete opposites. Trying to gain muscle and lose fat at the same time would be like trying to sit and stand at the same time. It just can't be done. This is why most people who are trying to do both at the same time see no results and give up. So, then how can it be done? How can you lose fat and gain muscle if you can't do both at the same time? Simple, you don't do them at the same time. You do them in phases. 

I call my muscle gaining, weight gaining, size and strength gaining phase the "bulking up phase." And I call my fat lose phase the "cutting up phase." The bulking up phase is the phase where my diet is high in calories, carbs, protein, and a little fat here and there (but only good fat of course, no fried food or potato chips or anything) and I do no cardio. This phase will usually go on during the winter. Why did I pick to do this phase during the winter?USA, its cold during the winter, which would be the best time for me to put on a bit of fat. Don't get me wrong here, its not like I become overly fat with a big gut or anything even close to that, I just get bigger. I will usually do this phase from October until around March. During this phase my goal is to gain all of the strength, muscle and size that I possibly can before its time to change phases. But then..... 

But then it comes time for the cutting phase, which for me usually lasts from March until October, during the hotter, spring and summer months. During this phase, I will greatly lower my carb intake, slightly increase my protein intake, and my fat intake (which only really comes from fish, lean meats, and nuts) will stay about the same. I will also start doing cardio, about 30 mins a day, 3 days a week. Also, my weightlifting workout will stay exactly the same as it was during my bulking phase. The only difference will be that the weights I was able to lift during the bulking phase will start to slightly decrease during the cutting phase. Why? Because my body weight is getting a little lower, and therefore I am losing some strength. My goal during this phase is to lower my bodyfat and lose all of the fat that I gained during my bulking phase, and basically get those abs showing again. 

See how it works? Lets say for example you are 150lbs now, during the bulking phase you may go all the way up to 175lbs, but then during the cutting phase you may go down to 163lbs. But, now you are back where you started at, except with 13 new pounds of muscle, plus by now you should be pretty ripped and have those abs showing. So now your 163lbs, repeat the phases over again and you'll be maybe 170lbs at the end of the next cycle. See how it works now? Repeat the phases over and over again. For more specific information about losing weight and gaining weight, check out the weight loss or weight gain section of the site. 

Now that your done reading, you may have another question on your mind. Lets see if I can guess it, your wondering if during the cutting phase, will you lose muscle that you gained during the bulking phase. The answer is yes, you will lose some. But now you probably have another question. Why does that happen, and how can you stop it or at least lessen the amount of muscle and strength that you will lose? Well, you'll have to wait for some other time for that answer, because my hands are killing me from typing now. =]

----------


## chinups

Are you saying that you can't burn fat while building muscle? Anyone have an opinion on this?

----------


## raw12

yes

----------


## chinups

I have been dropping fat and gaining muscle for the last 3 months. I am not sure about my BF and everything like that but I have dropped BF how do I know, my abs are out and I am much bigger then I was. Of course this is not a comp here I am just trying to see if this is a fact. I know I have seen this mentioned but was not aware that it was impssible.

----------


## raw12

For every 10 pounds of weight gained by an overweight individual, 4 pounds come from lean tissue, and 6 pounds come from fat.

For every 10 pounds of weight gained by a lean individual, 7 pounds come from lean tissue, and 3 pounds come from fat.
you cant gain muscle andl ose fat at the same time

----------


## chinups

With or without AS

----------


## chinups

Does muscle burn fat? More Muscle burns more fat. Or no?

----------


## raw12

with out.

----------


## raw12

For every 10 pounds of weight loss by a lean individual 2 pounds is muscle

----------


## raw12

yes more muscle burns more fat

----------


## chinups

What matters in life is what you do. Not how much shit you can talk. Anytime you want to see me at work, look me up in the weight room and I will show you the meaning of pain and transcending limits. You want to beat me, don't miss a meal, because I won't. Don't quit on a set because I'll always be one set ahead of you. Don't walk out of my gym without leaving your guts spilled on the floor because you can bet your ass, I won't.

----------


## raw12

> _Originally posted by chinups_ 
> *What matters in life is what you do. Not how much shit you can talk. Anytime you want to see me at work, look me up in the weight room and I will show you the meaning of pain and transcending limits. You want to beat me, don't miss a meal, because I won't. Don't quit on a set because I'll always be one set ahead of you. Don't walk out of my gym without leaving your guts spilled on the floor because you can bet your ass, I won't.*


what r u talking about

----------


## chinups

LOL. Just palying man I copied that off someone on elite I was just busting your balls. 

Bump for the diet homeys

----------


## raw12

lol

----------


## chinups

I have never done a bulking type diet to gain muscle. I always have eaten a good high protein diet with mod. carbs and mod fats. I have always been pretty lean to begin with but I don't feel I ever have had a problem or hit a platuea where I was not growing. Although I do plan this yr in winter to gain 10 lbs by just eating.

----------


## raw12

read my article on how to gain muscle and burn fat it took me over a hour to right

----------


## MIKE_XXL

Body for Life program by Bill Phillips...lol...

----------


## sceptic132

It can be done. I gained muscle AND lost fat during a cutting cycle/diet last summer. I'll tell you how I know this to be fact. I came off my diet having lost a large amount of weight and 4 inches off my waist. As I started eating again, my weight went up to exactly what it was before my diet started but my waist remained 2 inches smaller than when I began my diet. It follows that I must have gained muscle and lost fat. It was the first time I tried cutting and I did a very moderate Test Prop/Winny/Proviron /Nolva cycle. I did increase my protein intake and more of it was solid protein and less shakes. Tapered my carbs down during the day. Cardio 30 mins 7 days a week. I guess I got the diet and food timing just right.

----------

